# Ir0nassaults training journal



## IR0NASSAULT (Apr 25, 2012)

So for the next fifteen weeks my routine will be the M.A.S.S. system that is outlined in the Muscle Mag encyclopedia. I've never used a push, pull, legs routine (or any routine written by someone else) for training but I guess I'll see where this takes me. One cool thing about this routine is that as long as you get your three workouts done in any five day period the days you do them don't really matter all that much.

April 23 2012

Bodyweight 189

Barbell Rows- 3 sets of 185lbs for 8

Dumbell Rows- 3 sets of 75lbs for 8

Pulldowns- 3 sets of 160lbs for 8

Barbell Curls- 3 sets of 65lbs for 8 

Alt. Dumbell Curls- 3 sets of 25lbs for 8

Machine Crunches- 4 sets of 140lbs for 8


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Apr 25, 2012)

April 25 2012

Body Weight 187lbs

Bench Press- 225lbs 8,7,6

Incline Dumbell Press- 70lbs 8,8,6

Dips- BW+25lbs 3 sets of 8

Shoulder Press- 105 lbs 8,8,7

Upright Rows- 85lbs 3 sets of 8

Dumbell Laterals- 25lbs 8,8,7

Skull Crushers- 85lbs 8,8,4

Overhead Ext- 80lbs 8,7,4


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Apr 26, 2012)

April 26 2012

Squats- 245lbs 3 sets 0f 8

Leg Presses- 400lbs 3 sets of 8

Leg Extensions- 150lbs 8,7,6

Stiff Leg Deadlifts- 185lbs 3 sets of 8

Lying Leg Curls- 60lbs 3 sets of 8

Standing Calf Raises- 185lbs 3 sets of 8


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Apr 30, 2012)

April 28 2012

Barbell Rows- 3 sets of 185lbs for 9

Dumbell Rows- 3 sets of 75lbs for 9

Pulldowns- 160lbs 9,9,6

Barbell Curls- 3 sets of 65lbs for 9

Alt. Dumbell Curls- 3 sets of 25lbs for 9

Machine Crunches- 4 sets of 140lbs for 9


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Apr 30, 2012)

April 30 2012

Bench Press- 225lbs 9,9,5

Incline Dumbell Press- 70lbs 9,7,7

Dips- BW+25lbs 3 sets of 9

Shoulder Press- 105lbs 3 sets of 9

Upright Rows- 85lbs 3 sets of 9

Dumbell Laterals- 25lbs 9,9,9

Skull Crushers- 85lbs 9,9,6

Overhead Ext- 80lbs 9,9,8


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

looks good man 

keep it up


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 3, 2012)

May 2 2012

Squats- 245lbs 3 sets 0f 9

Leg Presses- 400lbs 3 sets of 9

Leg Extensions- 150lbs 9,9,7

Stiff Leg Deadlifts- 185lbs 3 sets of 9

Lying Leg Curls- 60lbs 3 sets of 9

Standing Calf Raises- 225lbs 3 sets of 9


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 3, 2012)

May 3 2012

Barbell Rows- 3 sets of 185lbs for 9

Dumbell Rows- 3 sets of 75lbs for 9

Pulldowns- 160lbs 9,9,8

Barbell Curls- 3 sets of 65lbs for 9

Alt. Dumbell Curls- 3 sets of 25lbs for 9

Machine Crunches- 4 sets of 140lbs for 9


----------



## IslandGirl (May 3, 2012)

Hi there.  Welcome.  Keep training hard.  You should add an avatar.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 4, 2012)

Ill get around to it eventually

May 4 2012

Bench Press- 225lbs 9,9,8

Incline Dumbell Press- 70lbs 9,9,8

Dips- BW+25lbs 3 sets of 9

Shoulder Press- 105lbs 3 sets of 9

Upright Rows- 85lbs 3 sets of 9

Dumbell Laterals- 25lbs 3 sets of 9

Skull Crushers- 85lbs 3 sets of 9

Overhead Ext- 80lbs 3 sets of 9


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 7, 2012)

May 7 2012

Squats- 245lbs 3 sets 0f 9

Leg Presses- 400lbs 3 sets of 9

Leg Extensions- 150lbs 3 sets of 9

Stiff Leg Deadlifts- 185lbs 3 sets of 9

Lying Leg Curls- 60lbs 3 sets of 9

Standing Calf Raises- 225lbs 3 sets of 9


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 8, 2012)

May 8 2012

Barbell Rows- 3 sets of 185lbs for 10

Dumbell Rows- 3 sets of 75lbs for 10

Pulldowns- 160lbs 10,9,8

Barbell Curls- 3 sets of 65lbs for 10

Alt. Dumbell Curls- 3 sets of 25lbs for 10

Machine Crunches- 4 sets of 140lbs for 10


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 9, 2012)

May 9 2012

Body Weight 190lbs

Bench Press- 225lbs 10,9,6

Incline Dumbell Press- 70lbs 10,9,7

Dips- BW+25lbs 3 sets of 10

Shoulder Press- 105 lbs 3 sets of 10

Upright Rows- 85lbs 3 sets of 10

Dumbell Laterals- 25lbs 3 sets of 10

Skull Crushers- 85lbs 10,10,7

Overhead Ext- 80lbs 3 sets of 10


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 10, 2012)

May 10 2012

Squats- 245lbs 3 sets 0f 10

Leg Presses- 400lbs 3 sets of 10

Leg Extensions- 150lbs 3 sets of 10

Stiff Leg Deadlifts- 185lbs 3 sets of 10

Lying Leg Curls- 60lbs 3 sets of 10

Standing Calf Raises- 185lbs 3 sets of 10


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 14, 2012)

May 14 2012

Bodyweight 190

Barbell Rows- 3 sets of 185lbs for 10

Dumbell Rows- 3 sets of 75lbs for 10

Pulldowns- 3 sets of 160lbs for 10,10,9

Barbell Curls- 3 sets of 65lbs for 10 

Alt. Dumbell Curls- 3 sets of 25lbs for 10

Machine Crunches- 4 sets of 140lbs for 10


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 15, 2012)

April 25 2012

Bench Press- 225lbs 3 sets of 10

Incline Dumbell Press- 70lbs 3 sets of 10

Dips- BW+25lbs 3 sets of 10

Shoulder Press- 105 lbs 3 sets of 10

Upright Rows- 85lbs 3 sets of 10

Dumbell Laterals- 25lbs 3 sets of 10

Skull Crushers- 85lbs 3 sets of 10

Overhead Ext- 80lbs 3 sets of 10


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 16, 2012)

May 16 2012

Squats- 245lbs 3 sets 0f 10

Leg Presses- 400lbs 3 sets of 10

Leg Extensions- 150lbs 3 sets of 10

Stiff Leg Deadlifts- 185lbs 3 sets of 10

Lying Leg Curls- 60lbs 3 sets of 10

Standing Calf Raises- 225lbs 3 sets of 10


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 23, 2012)

May 18 2012

Bodyweight 190

Barbell Rows- 3 sets of 185lbs for 11

Dumbell Rows- 3 sets of 75lbs for 11

Pulldowns- 3 sets of 160lbs for 11,9,7

Barbell Curls- 65lbs 11,9,9 

Alt. Dumbell Curls- 3 sets of 25lbs for 11

Machine Crunches- 4 sets of 140lbs for 11


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 23, 2012)

May 22 2012

Bench Press- 225lbs 11,9,4

Incline Dumbell Press- 70lbs 3 sets of 11

Dips- BW+25lbs 3 sets of 11

Shoulder Press- 105 lbs 3 sets of 11

Upright Rows- 85lbs 3 sets of 11

Dumbell Laterals- 25lbs 3 sets of 11

Skull Crushers- 85lbs 11,11,9

Overhead Ext- 80lbs 3 sets of 11


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 23, 2012)

May 23 2012

Squats- 245lbs 3 sets 0f 11

Leg Presses- 400lbs 3 sets of 11

Leg Extensions- 150lbs 11,9,6

Stiff Leg Deadlifts- 185lbs 3 sets of 11

Lying Leg Curls- 60lbs 3 sets of 11

Standing Calf Raises- 225lbs 3 sets of 11


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 24, 2012)

May 24 2012

Bodyweight 189

Barbell Rows- 3 sets of 185lbs for 11

Dumbell Rows- 3 sets of 75lbs for 11

Pulldowns- 3 sets of 160lbs for 11

Barbell Curls- 3 sets of 65lbs for 11

Alt. Dumbell Curls- 3 sets of 25lbs for 11

Machine Crunches- 4 sets of 140lbs for 11


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 30, 2012)

May 29 2012

Bench Press- 225lbs 11,10,6

Incline Dumbell Press- 70lbs 3 sets of 11

Dips- BW+25lbs 3 sets of 11

Shoulder Press- 105 lbs 3 sets of 11

Upright Rows- 85lbs 3 sets of 11

Dumbell Laterals- 25lbs 3 sets of 11

Skull Crushers- 85lbs 11,11,6

Overhead Ext- 80lbs 3 sets of 11


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 30, 2012)

May 30 2012

Squats- 245lbs 3 sets 0f 11

Leg Presses- 400lbs 3 sets of 11

Leg Extensions- 150lbs 3 sets of 11

Stiff Leg Deadlifts- 185lbs 3 sets of 11

Lying Leg Curls- 60lbs 3 sets of 11

Standing Calf Raises- 225lbs 3 sets of 11


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 9, 2012)

So due to the Military, getting married and a host of other excuses I haven't been posting for awhile. Look to remedy that tomorrow.


----------



## flynike (Jul 9, 2012)

IR0NASSAULT said:


> So due to the Military, getting married and a host of other excuses I haven't been posting for awhile. Look to remedy that tomorrow.




Awesome workouts! and Congrats!!!


----------

